# When is an INDOOR antenna good enough?



## vivarey (Aug 21, 2005)

I know that outdoor is almost always better, but are there some situations when an indoor antenna will still give good reception? I'm moving to an apartment in LA where all digital broadcasts are approximately *20 miles* away and in the range of *64-68°*. What do you think? Thanks.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Indoor (Zenith Silver Sensor) works in my house, 15 miles from the towers, with relatively flat terrain.

And welcome.


----------



## rcbridge (Oct 31, 2002)

Theres only one way to really know, try it, purchase your antenna from Sears or RadioShack
they both have a good return policy!!


----------



## vivarey (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks guys, yeah I guess it makes sense to just try it and see what happens.

Is there only 1 Zenith Silver Sensor model?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Welcome vivarey... I am in the SoCal area.. North Orange County. I am a bit further away and tried an indoor antenna with no luck. If the Silver Sensor does not do the trick, I have had good luck with a channel master and pre-amp. Since you are about 1/2 the distance I am, I doubt a pre-amp would be necessary. 

OTA is an ART for sure... I pretty much pick up everthing expect UPN. UPN comes in but it does not lock and major picture breakup.


----------

